# ETA 2824-2 Service Manual



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

I am looking to learn the watchmaking trade by servicing a watch with the ETA2824-2 movement. 

Does anyone have a pointer to the service manual for this watch? A PDF file would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Go to https://secure.eta.ch/csp/DesktopDefault.aspx and click on the "Technical Documents" tab at the top of the page.

In the "Product Range" drop down box select "All Product Ranges," then from the "Caliber" drop down box select the movement you want information on. It will load up on a separate page in .pdf format.

"Technical Communication" gives the parts list and assembly order.

"Manufacturing Information" gives specifications and casing dimensions.


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello,



fstshrk said:


> *I am looking to learn the watchmaking trade* by servicing a watch with the ETA2824-2 movement.


Is this 2824 the first movement you're servicing ?

If so, no offense, but I'd rather choose something bigger and more or less disposable, like a cheap alarm clock at first, then a pocketwatch (6498/7, HP40X,...), then a watch without any automatic system, and only then an automatic one ;-)

Good luck !


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks,

I have a watch with a non-working 2824 movement. So there is really nothing to lose if I learn on this.


----------



## BullDawg (May 18, 2008)

*My First Clock*

Introducing "My First Clock" 
• It has a see-through plastic face! 
• It has colorful plastic gears! 
• It has a swinging pendulum which "clicks" like all clocks as it keeps perfect time. 
• Instructions for assembly come in English and Spanish. 
• You will be excited and proud when the clock you put together keeps Perfect Time, ringing its bell periodically to let you know it is working and keeping the correct time for you and your family to see. 
• It is a suitable gift for all ages, from 6 years old to adult ​ It measures 7-1/2"s across and stands 8-1/2"s high when completed.

My wife gave me this last year for Christmas, I have since given it to my nieces and nephews and can say everyone loves it!​


----------

